# Recently fell in love...



## BrianStyles

I've always developed my own websites from scratch but I recently came across 4ormat and it's been love ever since.  Simplicity is IN, my friends!

http://www.BrianStyles.net

Hope you guys don't hate my work too much.


----------



## Flyhigh

I couldn't agree more! Excellent design and content, too.


----------



## e.rose

It says the layouts are "fully" customizable... HOW customizable is "fully" customizable?  I have come across services that offer that and then it ends up that things aren't as "fully" customizable as they let on.


----------



## BrianStyles

_Very_ customizable for someone who knows nothing about web development. _Fully_ customizable for those somewhat fluent with HTML and CSS coding.


----------



## e.rose

BrianStyles said:


> _Very_ customizable for someone who knows nothing about web development. _Fully_ customizable for those somewhat fluent with HTML and CSS coding.



I'll have to check it out.  I'm working on a new brand and I want to use something different than what I'm using.

I've been toying with Showit, but I'm not 100% sure if that's what I want to go with.  I'd have to keep my hosting so my blog can be under the same URL as the site AND still pay the showit monthly fee even though I'm hosting my own... sooooooo.  Yeah.  Thinking about my options before I commit, haha.

Do you have any idea how 4ormat handles blogging?


----------



## BrianStyles

There's the downside.  They do not YET offer blogging capabilities, you can toy with it and create your own but it won't have the usual "user commenting" factor included.  4ormat has stated that they are bringing blogging to their site in 2013.

If you don't go 4ormat, I highly suggest you go with Squarespace.  They are pretty impressive and include blogging capabilities today.

Here's the link: http://www.squarespace.com


----------



## e.rose

Thanks for the suggestion!  I will put both on my list of things to check out and consider!  Who knows... maybe by the time I'm actually ready to launch, 4ormat will have blogging integrated!


----------



## BrianStyles

e.rose said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  I will put both on my list of things to check out and consider!  Who knows... maybe by the time I'm actually ready to launch, 4ormat will have blogging integrated!



Will keep an eye out!


----------



## Derrel

Some nice pictures, Brian! I thought your men's fashion and people were pretty good. Unlike a lot of younger shooters, you CAN shoot men well!!! I enjoyed the beauty segment too. I though "Places" was not so good though, and none of the three shots was all that involving or evocative. The people stuff though, was nice. That is a nice web presentation format...we're seeing it more and more, and it displays the images so...well...seamlessly...I like that!


----------



## BrianStyles

Derrel said:


> Some nice pictures, Brian! I thought your men's fashion and people were pretty good. Unlike a lot of younger shooters, you CAN shoot men well!!! I enjoyed the beauty segment too. I though "Places" was not so good though, and none of the three shots was all that involving or evocative. The people stuff though, was nice. That is a nice web presentation format...we're seeing it more and more, and it displays the images so...well...seamlessly...I like that!



Derrel, I will admit, I am not a great landscape photographer. In the beginning of my career, I had no idea that even if you can shoot one type of genre well, it surely doesn't mean you can do it all!  Each genre takes such a different type of "eye."

I am working on my landscapes though. Thanks much for looking.


----------



## Forkie

Really nice website!  It flows really well, it loads fast. Nicely done!  I recently had a similar fall-in-love moment with SquareSpace.


----------



## BrianStyles

Forkie said:


> Really nice website!  It flows really well, it loads fast. Nicely done!  I recently had a similar fall-in-love moment with SquareSpace.



I so want to try them too but I'll just stick with my guns and stay with 4ormat, for now.


----------



## BrianStyles

Forkie said:


> Really nice website!  It flows really well, it loads fast. Nicely done!  I recently had a similar fall-in-love moment with SquareSpace.



Btw, your work is freakin' impressive!  I admire your eye for landscape/nature.  I'm horrible in that genre!


----------



## jamesbjenkins

Brian, love your site. I'd never heard of 4ormat before either. Very cool design for a portfolio site.

The lack of any sort of native blogging features and the lack of plug-in support like my wordpress-based site make it a non-starter for what I do...but you seem to be working with it quite well.

Bravo.


----------



## unpopular

Brian - the only thing I like more than your web design, if your photography! I'm hard to impress, but you've managed. Great work!

Your work clearly has inspiration from throughout the 20th century. Mind letting us in on some of your favorite photographers?


----------



## camz

Yup enjoyed the website!  If they do ever upgrade to blog feature, take a look at profoto minimalist wordpress theme.  I think the theme would look well along with your website.


----------



## BrianStyles

jamesbjenkins said:


> Brian, love your site. I'd never heard of 4ormat before either. Very cool design for a portfolio site.
> 
> The lack of any sort of native blogging features and the lack of plug-in support like my wordpress-based site make it a non-starter for what I do...but you seem to be working with it quite well.
> 
> Bravo.



Blogging is crucial and I would have left and gone with someone like Squarespace or WordPress but 4ormat promised they're adding blogging features in 2013 so they got me to stay.  I do love the site's simplicity and it makes it very easy for clients to view my work via mobile phones and pads.  Thank you for the comments. 



unpopular said:


> Brian - the only thing I like more than your web design, if your photography! I'm hard to impress, but you've managed. Great work!
> 
> Your work clearly has inspiration from throughout the 20th century. Mind letting us in on some of your favorite photographers?



Wow, I'm humbled by your kind words.  In all honesty, I actually hate most of my work. 

My favorites?

Annie Liebovitz (pre-Vanity Fair)
Norman Jean Roy
Horst P
Snowdon
Mario Testino
Patrick Demarchelier (father)
Victor Demarchelier (son)
C S Bull

...list goes on.  Most of them shoot, or have shot, with Vogue.

Again, thank you so much for the kind words.



camz said:


> Yup enjoyed the website!  If they do ever upgrade to blog feature, take a look at profoto minimalist wordpress theme.  I think the theme would look well along with your website.



Thank you.  I use WordPress for other endeavors so I will take a look at that theme.


----------

